# How do I move a thread?



## cami (Jun 13, 2010)

I have posted a thread and have figured out that I posted it in the wrong area. I need to know how to move it to the correct area but am not finding the way to do that? :scratchhead: Can someone point me in the right direction please??

Thanks.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Don't know if you can, but me and the mods can. Just let us know where it is and where you want it to be.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I already moved it for her.


----------

